# Tattoo Thread



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

Post your work and let people know what you think of the art!

Here is my forever work in progress of a body.


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you wanting tats we gave or tats we have?


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> Are you wanting tats we gave or tats we have?


Why not both?


----------



## ECFfighter7232 (Jun 6, 2011)

from my right calf. I hand drew/colored/shaded it. I was happy when the tattoo artist said "wow, you drew this?!"


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's mine... right foot.

View attachment 7


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

My boys name (left arm)









Start of a sleeve of all of my boys favorite toons (left arm)









Angel for my Grandma... damn artist went to jail before we could finish, fun trying to find someone to match the shading style. (right calf)









My Fiance's back


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 53

Also a WIP.


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably not appropriate to post mine here....









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

simple old english letters "L C" with a tear coming off the tip of the C for my grandfather whose initials they are


----------



## DroidSloth (Jun 14, 2011)

not quite finished, the poo is colored in now, just not the lil peoples


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Laying here getting my angel finished up as I type. Pics to come later.

Sent from Das Bamf 2.0-5 Thunderbolt


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

No geek tats? I have an id software tat on my right shoulder


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Done (for now)


----------



## N3RD_304 (Jun 30, 2011)

my tattoo left forearm in memory of my grandfather


----------



## raidzero (Jun 10, 2011)

here are some old pics of mine...

Metallica









Marilyn Manson









Star Wars (bantha skull - sign of the Mandalorians)









each of those pictures is at least 6 years old, they aren't so crisp and new looking anymore lol


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

This was my failed attempt at a home (prison-style) tattoo. Sadly it did not take. I was trying to do the image below.










I saw it on an XDA, rycheme's avatar.


----------

